# Power Feeder



## openshooter (May 30, 2021)

HI Guys, i'm in the market for craftex 600, king 20vs-20-2 milling machine. My question has anyone ever installed an x axis power feeder. As these machines don't have the bridgeport style attachment and i believe it would go on the left end of the table. I had the smaller craftex machine with no crank on the left side so i believe what is offered wouldn't work. Outside of building my own i was looking for a bolt on  installation.
Oh, if anyone in Southern ON is selling a machine would be interested. Thanks


----------



## YYCHM (May 30, 2021)

The bolt on power feeds for table top mills look like this

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Quite pricy compared to a BP bolt on which can be had for less than $200 cad landed.

Both @David_R8 and I have RF30 clones and we both retrofitted BP power feeds and it wasn't that hard to do.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/rf30-basement-install.2175/page-34#post-40840


----------



## David_R8 (May 30, 2021)

@openshooter I think you'll want to check your table measurements. The King 20VS has a smaller table than an RF30 clone such those owned by @YYCHM and myself.
My table is 9" deep. I think looking at power feeds for Sieg X2 or X3 will lead you in the right direction.
Something like this. https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5114


----------



## openshooter (Jun 8, 2021)

It looks like not to many members have put power feeder on the machines mentioned. Not much online other then build your own. I would like to thank the two replies for pdm machines. These type turn up quite frequently so maybe i will pick one up. 






i


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 8, 2021)

openshooter said:


> It looks like not to many members have put power feeder on the machines mentioned. Not much online other then build your own. I would like to thank the two replies for pdm machines. These type turn up quite frequently so maybe i will pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Phil Vanderlay on youtube. He did a neat power feed build for a machine that only had a handwheel on the right end of the table.


----------

